# Anderson Silva Confronts Chael Sonnen At UFC Fan Expo



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

here chael talks about how anderson Confronts him at the autograph signing at the fan expo .









wish we could see that .


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of Chael, but what he said to Silva was hilarious.
Haha, I bet he never expected someone was gonna translate it for Silva.


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

I was expecting more, but it was kind of interesting until he started the bullshit about everyone in middleweight and LHW are cowards and he's the only person in the UFC that can challenge Anderson.. cmon man I know you don't believe that.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

My hatred for this clown goes up every day. This bum thinks hes really the shit. Anderson could beat this scrub with 1 arm tied behind his back. It's disgusting that the UFC have to feed Anderson another low calibre fighter and even more disgusting that they will hype it as a legit fight.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

i bet chael shit his pants when anderson confronted him, he was basically saying he was scared in the interview.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Know whats funny?No one has confirmed that he has been trying to fight Anderson for 4 years. Another thing he's so dam cocky that no one gave him a challenge but him? Didn't Dan Henderson beat him in round one of their fight? The only fighter to ever do it?Jeeze this guy has his head up his ass. Chael just thinks he's a better person than everyone dam this guy bothers me. I hope he loses the fight and the political crap he's going for.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I can't wait to laugh hysterically as Andy beats this chumps brain in and then dances over his corpse.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

hommage1985 said:


> My hatred for this clown goes up every day. This bum thinks hes really the shit. Anderson could beat this scrub with 1 arm tied behind his back. It's disgusting that the UFC have to feed Anderson another low calibre fighter and even more disgusting that they will hype it as a legit fight.


I can't quite work out if Chael is an asshole or a smart guy, he's pissed off quite a few people who want to see him get his ass kicked. A lot of people will pay to watch him get has ass kicked, which is a smart strategy and it's helped him go a long way in getting a title shot,as opposed to Alan Belcher, who I feel is just as deserving, but can't smack talk anywhere near as good.

Sonnen has nothing on KOSCHECK IMO, he's the king of A-holes in MMA.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

punchbag said:


> I can't quite work out if Chael is an asshole or a smart guy, he's pissed off quite a few people who want to see him get his ass kicked. A lot of people will pay to watch him get has ass kicked, which is a smart strategy and it's helped him go a long way in getting a title shot,as opposed to Alan Belcher, who I feel is just as deserving, but can't smack talk anywhere near as good.
> 
> Sonnen has nothing on KOSCHECK IMO, he's the king of A-holes in MMA.


I won't pay for another Anderson mismatch.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Sonnen's fight style inside the octagon is almost Jon Fitch-esque boring, but *his WWE-style schtick* outside of the octagon is moderately or passably entertaining. 

Chael will get KTFO'ed, or just flat out humiliated, like every '85-er. 

His only goal right now is to make some money and let UFC management know that he can sell a fight properly.


----------



## mathruD (Aug 16, 2009)

silva is going to destroy this dude. no questions asked.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Dunno why I like Chael so much... It is prolly because his smacktalk is actually hilarious. Bisping and Penn for example just talk alot of crap, but you could prolly make a highlight video of Chael's comments that would be 100 times more entertaining than all of his actual fights combined so far. 

Also, Silva acting like a douche and disrespecting his fans and opponents makes me wanna see Chael L&P an UD against him even more.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Chael's GnP is furious. Ugh I get sick of people calling him lay n prey around here. If you win a fight using wrestling and get a decision rather than a finish then you're automatically LnP, even if you land a zillion punches and shit in the process and completely dominate your opponent :sarcastic12:. Anyway I'm a big fan and war Sonnen 

On telling Anderson he wouldn't have to worry about signing autographs soon because he wouldn't be champ anymore: "I was really trying to help him" lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

He said noone calls out Silva..... correct me if im wrong but Belcher called him out.......


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

you can blatantly tell he just says this shit just to get attention, and its working.


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

Chael must have almost shit himself when Silva called out his name at the expo. Chael hasn't been calling out Anderson for 4 years. Lucky for him he's not been relevant for more than what 1. So nobody gives enough of a shit to actually go back and research him. Chael, and all of his nuthuggers, are delusional if he/they actually think he has any chance at all. I can't wait to see Silva tear his damn head off when he shoots from half way across the octagon. I will laugh my balls off as he lays on the ground, unconscious with blood gushing out of his nose and mouth, skull split wide open. I can't wait to see him and all his nut snuggling dimwits put in their place.


----------



## KittenStrangler (Mar 26, 2010)

Why the hell did he bring up his dead father? That's generally a no-no in my opinion.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

hommage1985 said:


> My hatred for this clown goes up every day. This bum thinks hes really the shit. Anderson could beat this scrub with 1 arm tied behind his back. It's disgusting that the UFC have to feed Anderson another low calibre fighter and even more disgusting that they will hype it as a legit fight.


I think you missed the part where he completely destroyed Nate Marquardt for 3 straight rounds. And that was in no WAY a lay and pray victory, he just beat on the dude's skull like a damn drum for three rounds.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> I think you missed the part where he completely destroyed Nate Marquardt for 3 straight rounds. And that was in no WAY a lay and pray victory, he just beat on the dude's skull like a damn drum for three rounds.


could not finish nate tho whereas anderson did. I think each fighter is unique against another. Anderson should smash Sonnen, but I love anderson but Chael has the tools to beat anderson and squeeze out a victory.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Someone who talks this much shiit is one thing; scared. Chael is scared of Anderson, and he's every right to be. Anderson is gonna hand his ass to him.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Of course he's scared of Anderson, but at least he's doing something to sell the fight. Anderson isn't exactly Mr. PR and has left crowds disappointed on numerous occasions so a bit of hype works out for everyone.

Why are you all taking Chael so seriously?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I love Sonnen. He talks so much shit. An awesome politician he'll make.

I've heard Bisping, Marquart, Henderson and Belcher all call out Silva in the last 4 years.

Also, the idea that Sonnen is scared of Silva when hes actually willing to go 25 minutes in the octagon with him is the most ridiculous thing ever written about MMA ever in the universe. At the end of the day, the comment about Silva and autographs was said to Silva in the same room! Not via twitter... you numpties.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Totally agree. Sonnen hasn't been talking all this shit about Anderson online on some obscure forum he's never going to read, he's been calling him out in every single interview, and now has been talking shit to him in person. It seems quite clear to me that there is no way on earth Chael Sonnen is scared of Anderson Silva. Wary of his talents I'm sure, but scared of him? No chance.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> *is the most ridiculous thing ever written about MMA ever in the universe*.


Well by the same logic that's the most over the top statement about a statement ever, in the Universe.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

If anything, we have to wonder how Silva is handling this. I mean... I LOVE SILVA. Anybody who knows me ( as well as you can know somebody behind some arbitrary avatar on an anonymous forum where both rigid realists and compulsive liars mix like 4 years olds in the playground. ) knows I consider him to be magical. A real live Jedi.

BUT, for quite a few years now hes had nothing but maximum respect from other fighters. Even after the Humiliation of Damian Maia (18) most fighters still had nothing but awe. The occasional grumble at most. Sonnen has been on at him for quite some time now. Punk. Thug. Other terms of general dislike.

Silva is not enjoying this one bit.

EDIT



Nefilim777 said:


> Well by the same logic that's the most over the top statement about a statement ever, in the Universe.


...and well beyond my friend... well beyond.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

The UFC must be loving what Sonnen are doing. It's either going to bring out the best Anderson Silva we've ever seen (which could be a very scary sight) or Sonnen will back his smack talk up and prove the rest of the world wrong again and take the title. I personally cannot wait for the fight!


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> ...and well beyond my friend... well beyond.


Hahaha...


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Love Sonnen! Hope he grounds and pounds the shit out of Silva for 25 minutes


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I can't wait :happy01:

War Andy!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Love Sonnen! Hope he grounds and pounds the shit out of Silva for 25 minutes


Me to,


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Me to,


DITTO...:thumb02:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

As much as I somehow like Chaels funny/ridiculous statements and as much as I dislike trash talk before fights, Chael might actually get Anderson to fight again. If Chael can't make Andy mad then I don't know who/what will. I'm looking forward to this fight. :thumbsup:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> As much as I somehow like Chaels funny/ridiculous statements and as much as I dislike trash talk before fights, Chael might actually get Anderson to fight again. If Chael can't make Andy mad then I don't know who/what will. I'm looking forward to this fight. :thumbsup:


Maia made him mad and Andy decided to make it clear to everyone he had no chance of winning for 5 rounds. If Andy gets pissed off he might just kick Chael in the legs 1000 times avoiding the shot then dance around him mocking him slapping him with jabs when both his knees are crippled.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Chael IMO, has the better chance of beating Silva than any of his opponents since Hendo. The guy dismantled Okami and Marquardt, and has the tool set that could pose problems for Anderson. I don't think he'll win but I believe he is gonna give Silva a hard time.

And I just love these interviews. He is trying to hype the fight, and if he was in pro wrestling he would get wrestling observer's award for best interviews. He does it eloquently, you don't need to bleep him, unlike other guys who just curse all over.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

poor chael is delusional


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

As a big Anderson fan, I think it's delusional not to recognize the huge threat that is Chael's wrestling. The only wrestler we've seen him face previously, succeeded at holding him down for a round, and that man was a far cry from the recent success Chael has shown. I think if there's anything to find solace in, as an Anderson fan is that I question if Chael's striking is good enough to set up his take downs. There's no doubt Anderson knows exactly what Chael is going to attempt. I suppose what baffles me about this match up, is that it's like the UFC is setting Anderson up to have a repeat of Leites/Maia. Chael's not going to engage Anderson standing, and Anderson's going to want no part of Chael's ground game. It just completely baffles me.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

This Will Be The Best Fight Of 2010!


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Servatose said:


> As a big Anderson fan, I think it's delusional not to recognize the huge threat that is Chael's wrestling. The only wrestler we've seen him face previously, succeeded at holding him down for a round, and that man was a far cry from the recent success Chael has shown. I think if there's anything to find solace in, as an Anderson fan is that I question if Chael's striking is good enough to set up his take downs. There's no doubt Anderson knows exactly what Chael is going to attempt. I suppose what baffles me about this match up, is that it's like the UFC is setting Anderson up to have a repeat of Leites/Maia. Chael's not going to engage Anderson standing, and Anderson's going to want no part of Chael's ground game. It just completely baffles me.


I agree with the first part. This isn't a joke match up. Chael's style and mentality might very well put Silva in a difficult spot.

I disagree that this is going to be Leites/Maia fest. BJJ guys with poor standup and average takedowns lead to the fiascos we saw. Sonnen said so himself (take that as you will), he is going to try to take Silva down or get knocked out in the process. Wrestling vs MT basically. 

Takedown or Knockout.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> could not finish nate tho whereas anderson did. I think each fighter is unique against another. Anderson should smash Sonnen, but I love anderson but Chael has the tools to beat anderson and squeeze out a victory.


Just because he didn't finish him doesn't mean much, it's mroe attributed to the differing styles than anything. It's harder to finish someone on the ground than in a Thai Clinch IMO. Chael's style plays perfectly to Anderson's perceived weakness and unlike another Olymplic Caliber wrestler, he won't get caught up in a brawl thinking he stands a chance trying to trade with him like a dumbass.


----------



## RFC (Jun 13, 2009)

I can't believe how many people are writing off Sonnen! If I've learned anything recently it's that wrestlers are dominating EVERY division. The only problem with Chael is he may not be able to keep the pace up for 5 rounds! Anderson will still have to work for this.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Just because he didn't finish him doesn't mean much, it's mroe attributed to the differing styles than anything. It's harder to finish someone on the ground than in a Thai Clinch IMO.


Andy hit a switch and GNPed Nate out in like 5 seconds he didn't KO him with MT.


----------



## AlexZ (Sep 14, 2007)

vilify said:


> poor chael is delusional


Yes he is, hopefully this fight will bring out the best in Silva then all those "fans" that jumped shipped will pretend like they never left LMAO!!!


----------



## mathruD (Aug 16, 2009)

i think chael has a chance to take anderson down once or twice in the fight. however, if he does manage to get anderson down, he IS NOT going to finish the fight. that being said, there are five rounds in this fight, and you better believe anderson isn't going to get taken down every round. also, chael is going to repeatedly try to shoot in for the takedown. anderson WILL time this and ko him with a knee followed by a few extra punches for good measure. mark my words.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

RFC said:


> I can't believe how many people are writing off Sonnen! If I've learned anything recently it's that wrestlers are dominating EVERY division. The only problem with Chael is he may not be able to keep the pace up for 5 rounds! Anderson will still have to work for this.


Shogun/Machida, Andy, Frankie/BJ(both have been winning with mostly striking lately), and Aldo are not dominating with wrestling. GSP is the only UFC Champion who you could say has dominated a division with wrestling currently Brock has defended his title once.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm really psyched for this fight. I've been pretty disappointed in Silva lately but I think he has tons of motivation for this fight and Chael is going to become quickly forgotten. Chael has a better chance of repealing Obamacare than he does at beating Silva.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Silva's dominance of the division and pretty much every fight is due to his ability to counter attack. His boring fights have been the ones where his opponent waits for him to strike first - counter-strikers. For some reason Silva struggles with initiating the attack. If you dare try to strike first you get anihilated. The ugliest examples are Griffin and Leben. What I find interesting about the Sonnen match-up is that it presents Silva with a new puzzle to solve. He's not good at solving new puzzles. 

I like this match up.


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

If Chael can get him to the ground he will school Silva, his work ethic is top notch and he is not afraid to get punched in the face to get a take down.


War Chael!!!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Still a tool... Nothing has changed.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

Kodiac26170 said:


> If Chael can get him to the ground he will school Silva, his work ethic is top notch and he is not afraid to get punched in the face to get a take down.
> 
> 
> War Chael!!!


anderson's jab can ko a 205 while going backwards... can chael really walk through them?


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> I think you missed the part where he completely destroyed Nate Marquardt for 3 straight rounds. And that was in no WAY a lay and pray victory, he just beat on the dude's skull like a damn drum for three rounds.


Wrong. That was 14:30 of Sonnen showing of an active form of lay n pray. Sonnen is nothing but a great wrestler. His vicious:sarcastic12: ground and pound consists of love taps to his opponents forehead and belly. If he actually did beat on Marquardts skull like a damn drum, then why was Nate completely undamaged and Chael was the one that couldn't fight for like 3 months cuz his face got fucked up? Sonnen can't finish anybody in the UFC. His GnP is just an Active LnP. He is nothing. He will be hurt badly against the spider.


----------



## Avery (Dec 15, 2009)

Sonnen's voice is extremely annoying and i cant watch any more videos with him in them talking because that's all he does


----------



## Faceman (Sep 25, 2007)

Guymay said:


> wish we could see that .


I just so happened to be there. And here are two pics I snapped with my phone. It all happened so fast, so I apologize for them being blurry.

















Here's my account of what happened: Anderson was being mobbed, and Chael walked by and said exactly what he claims he said in the video. Chael's voice was so loud it obviously stood out. Anderson looked up and thought for a second or two and said "blah blah blah." What really got Anderson's attention was Chael arguing with Ed Soares about 50 feet away. That's when Anderson picked up the pace and caught up to Chael. He put his arm around Chael and (I won't quote him because it wasn't perfect english and is hard to remember) said people say bad things about this guy but it's all bullshit. "Bullshit" was the most clear word Anderson said. And with that they went their separate ways, and all Chael said was that he was caught off guard and he was actually impressed with Anderson.


----------



## Saiyan3s (Oct 5, 2007)

Anderson is gonna lay this loud mouth b*tch out .


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The funny thing is you know Chael is gulping cuz Anderson Silva is playing along and not even fazed. That denotes that he has full confidence in his own abilities. Why bother with words when everything will be settled in the Octagon soon enough. 

This is gonna be a fun one cuz Anderson Silva will not be playing around...


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

lmao, they look like they're drinking together there.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I bet they're really best friends and regularly enjoy BBQs at Chael's place while watching Star Wars on Portuguese.


----------



## RFC (Jun 13, 2009)

Chael should have went for the take down when Anderson came running at him.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Faceman said:


> I just so happened to be there. And here are two pics I snapped with my phone. It all happened so fast, so I apologize for them being blurry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this. It's like Anderson's keeping Chael away from his manager. Letting the fighters pick at the fighters, not the crew. 

I have nothing against Chael, and he is talented (most guys in the UFC are), but I think Anderson is going to tear him apart. Anderson is strong, will be ready for the takedown, and can dispense punishment like nobody else when he's interested in the fight.


----------



## Keith Moon (Mar 30, 2010)

Chael, say hello to Forrest, Crippler and Sandman.


----------



## jhizzy (Feb 4, 2007)

Faceman said:


> I just so happened to be there. And here are two pics I snapped with my phone. It all happened so fast, so I apologize for them being blurry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


youre the man for catching this moment. I wonder if anderson even really cares what sonnen has been saying about him.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Wtf they look like best friends in Faceman's pics lol. Awesome job by the way Faceman. Makes you wonder if they really hate each other on a Rashad-Rampage level or if Anderson's fully aware of why Chael's doing what he's doing and Chael's fully aware that Anderson's fully aware of that.

I'd give Chael a very good shot at this if it wasn't for his submission defense. I very much doubt that Silva will submit him (guard is dying); I'd say a KO/TKO or a TDD + counterpunch outclassing decision are a lot more likely but the submission issue is what tips the scales in favor of Anderson for me. If Anderson totally gets off on his gameplan then he'll kick ass; if Chael totally gets off on his gameplan then he'll _probably_ kick ass but might kick ass for a couple rounds then get triangled out of nowhere. Close fight though in my book that could go either way.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

haha i'm really finding sonnen's shittalking entertaining now, argh i used to hate him. damn fighters growing on me


----------

